# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پرسش مهم درباره ی برخی دانشگاههای آزاد دامپزشکی

## Calvin Harris

سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان

با خبر شدم دانشگاه آزاد در برخی شهرهای جدید مثل بافت و قائمشهر و ..... دانشگاههای دامپزشکی جدیدی زده که پارسال برای تکمیل ظرفیت در بهمن ماه اطلاعیه داده بودن....

خواستم بپرسم کسی اطلاعاتی داره؟؟ اینکه چرا کد رشته محل های این دانشگاها تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته آزاد نبود و آیا امسال هم خواهند گرفت؟؟

----------


## Calvin Harris

UP

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------

